# Mike' s Audio Programm - English as 2nd language



## lbr511 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hello,this is my first message on the IBS-board, although I visit this site for several years.My IBS is not too bad most times, but sometimes it feels good to know that I am not alone with this.I am from Germany and have learned English in school (for about 8 years).Yesterday I have downloaded Mike's audio programm.I have listened to the introduction and the first session so far and I really had no problems to understand it.Mike speaks very clearly and slowly. And I don't have to translate everything into german.As I know (by visting this site) the IBS-vocabulary also this shouldn't be a problem.Just wanted to reassure all those who doubt if they will understand and if it will work.You can even download the introduction for free and listen to it.


----------

